# How can I make my betta tank look more elegant?



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm new to this betta thing. Originally, I had both of my bettas in individual apothocary jars with one small fake plant. They seemed content, but upon further reading, I decided that they needed a tank.

So, now they are in a Tetra 6 gallon tank (divided). Its s sleeker styled tank, with a silver lid.

My only problem now, is that I want my tank to look a bit more sophisticated and elegant. I recently got married and have this cute living room, but my little tank seems to be taking over the room.

The tank itself is sitting on a vintage sewing table...which is perfect in style and strong enough to hold the tank. 

Inside the tank, I have some rocks that I made into some caves for the bettas, natural looking gravel, some real plants, and a few sea shells that I got while on my honeymoon. The thing is, it looks kinda messy.

How can I make my tank look a bit more, um, grown up? I'm sure there's a simple way to do it, but I'm just not familiar with this enough to know. I'm also trying to find something that is low maintenance, as I don't want to have to be dumping fertilizer in my tank every other day or something!


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

can you show us a picture of it? 
we may be able to better help that way


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, pictures would REALLY help!! I've found that bright colors and fake corals look messy and fake. I almost always go with the natural look.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

all of my tanks i go with the natural look too, i recently did 2 tanks with black sand, they look gorgeous! i will probably change a few more of my tanks into the black sand as well, it shows the bettas colors off so well


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes we need a picture.


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay, I'm at work right now, but I will take a picture of it when I get home!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Browse galleries in the planted section and snoop around some planted tank forums... tons of good aquascaping inspiration there!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I think that a natural tank looks really nice. ChristinaRoss' tanks with the black sand looked really nice though.


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay, photos attached (I hope!) I have to warn you, my camera wasn't charged so these photos were taken with my macbook (not the best!)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tank!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think your tank looks great as is-not childish at all.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

youve done a great job


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

What's wrong with it?? I think it looks great!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it looks AWESOME!


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh wow, thanks everyone! I'm glad you all like it! I just, I dunno. Something about it just isn't sitting righ with me. I'm thinking maybe I should have rocks OR seashells but not both, or maybe add more plants. Oh well, with the holidays coming, I probably won't have that much time to think about it anyway!


----------



## kittytango (Nov 5, 2009)

I really like the live plants, those always make things look nice, you can also try some nice house plants next to it to tie it together and smooth out the sharp lines of your tank. 

But it doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

That one on the left has a great looking bubblenest too


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I find that adding a background can make the tank look more "put together" since that way your wires, filter box, etc, can be neatly hidden. My betta flares at the shiny printed backgrounds they sell in the pet stores, so I picked up some non-reflective spray paint and used an old piece of cardboard to make my own. 

I chose a textured sandy/rocky patio paint in a similar color to my sand. It blends so well! With all of the different paints available, you could easily make a unique and affordable background to give your aquarium that extra something.


----------



## Ender (Nov 6, 2009)

TigerLily said:


> I find that adding a background can make the tank look more "put together" since that way your wires, filter box, etc, can be neatly hidden. My betta flares at the shiny printed backgrounds they sell in the pet stores, so I picked up some non-reflective spray paint and used an old piece of cardboard to make my own.


 That's a cool idea. I had the same problem with my Betta flaring at the shiny backgrounds from the store. I'll have to try this.

*Bettabeauty*, I hope that you do not think that everyone is complementing your tank just to be polite. It really is _that_ nice! It has a "Nano Reef" appeal that I've rarely seen in a Betta tank. I know how it is to not be as impressed with your own creation as others are, but I would leave it just the way it is. It is well balanced. Anything more or less would wreck it in my opinion. ;-)


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

To be honesty i love your tank! Its great! Not to mention your gorgeous fish! that blue one is so handsome! 

Only thing i can say is maybe try to get a taller growing bushier plant? Also maybe remove the sea shells, bettas dont live in salt water, so that may be throwing off the vibes.... 

I guess a background might work... but i have no experience with them, if you just get a nice bushy plant and let it grow in the background, you get a two for one! nice live plant and a great background 

Also maybe try picking a theme? 

I have some oriental type pagoda towers in my tank, i love asian history and art so i figured it be a good theme to do on my first tank 










I just planted a Water Wisteria and it is supposed grow nice and bushy, so once that is almost to the surface i will remove the fake lily plant. 

Moss Balls give a bit of zing too! 

Maybe you can get some ideas from that 

Hope we all helped!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

well that doesn't look so bad! it looks quite nice! however, i agree with the black sand. my tanks looked a little odd with glass stones so i switched to black tahitian moon sand and it made a big difference. you can also get white sand and maybe place some glass or black stones in it to make a sort of zen rock garden look. you can then get some natural looking silk plants in various sizes, put the largest in the back and the smallest in the front. it creates a lot of hiding spots and some nice depth. you can also consider a backdrop for the back of the tank so you can't see through it. good luck! post pics if you change anything!


----------



## Lewisoboy007 (Nov 14, 2009)

A piece of paper in which you stick on the back of the tank. It makes it look better as you can see your wall. The paper has fish plants on it


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it's a nice setup. I would do three things however. I would add a tallish plant to the back of each side to give a fuller look. I also think the background is a good idea. I would also remove the seashells, they will start to dissolve in water which will raise your pH. Overall really nice looking tank and I think the background will really make the difference for you.


----------



## bettabeauty (Oct 30, 2009)

Ender- Thank you so much! Yes, it is tough to tell when online if people are just being polite, or honestly like something! Thank you.

Thank you everyone for all of your deas. I may try removing some of the seashells and seeing how it looks then... I'm thinking for the backdrop using a print of a Monte painting that is somewhat aquatic and yet floral. If I do, I'll post it!


----------



## HVal09 (Nov 15, 2009)

you know i love your tank, but maybe losing some clutter, and getting some taller plants to place behind the rocks in the back off the tank would look better. just giving a nice front view of the tank =]


----------

